# Windows.old



## Springong (Sep 23, 2012)

Today I tried to access my Windows. Old folder but wasn't able to. I upgraded from XP, and I was sure not to have my hard drive screwed up. 3 months ago, while downloading Steam, I needed to replace my game files from the Windows.old folder, which did exist. Currently, the folder does not. I've also tried looking through multiple files in my C drive to no avail. Any ideas? Help? Thanks

*Edit, yes I was too stupid to back up my files, I didn't realize the importance of my game files till now. I thought Steam would keep track of game process...


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

Look for it in Hidden Files & Folders


----------



## CleaverX (Sep 27, 2012)

Hello,
I am sorry to hear you are having some issues, however it is not clear what the problem is. You stated that you tried to access your Windows.old folder but you could not. So the folder is there and you get an error when attempting to access it? Or is the folder missing altogether? Also you stated that you upgraded from Windows XP - There is no upgrade path from XP to Windows 7 or 8, you must do a clean install, which means whatever was on your hard drive was overwritten. Could you elaborate further?
Best regards

The Cleaver


----------



## Springong (Sep 23, 2012)

Actually, the file no longer exists, it did, however, exist one month ago. Windows. old is right now non exist in my computer, I tried looking for hidden files, it didn't work, unless I was searching in the wrong area.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

If you use any "cleaning" software, possibly something you may want to rethink, it may have deleted the folder if that option was set. Disk Cleanup may have that option, though I'm not sure, never having had such a folder.


----------



## Springong (Sep 23, 2012)

Nope I haven't, not sure if firewalls count for "cleaning" software, but I hardly doubt fire walls would do such a thing.


----------



## CleaverX (Sep 27, 2012)

Hell again,
Firewalls do not delete files or directories. If your Windows.old is no longer on your computer, then it was deleted by you, one way or another. 
if it was deleted as a result of the W7 upgrade, then it is gone for good (sorry); if it somehow was deleted afterward, you may still have a chance for recovery.
Windows does not really delete anything, it just marks it as deleted, removes the entry from the File Allocation Table, and marks those clusters of the hard drive as available to write to. There is plenty of free/shareware that will located those deleted files and directories, as long as their original locations have not been overwritten by new files or new directories. Also don't forget to check the Waste Basket on the Desktop, just in case it might still be in there.
Good luck and best wishes

The Cleaver


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

A new install of Windows 8 or Server 12 on an existing drive that contained Win 7 or Server 2008 will create the Windows.Old folder by default. Nothing the install will do will delete the folder once it is created and would only be done by force.

No firewall program would be intuitive enough to do this. A firewall looks at rules for incoming and outgoing traffic, that's it.


----------



## Springong (Sep 23, 2012)

I found multiple files labeled User Data, but not Windows.old. Would the Windows.old remain under this name in the Recycle bin? Thanks again for those who provided help.


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

The Windows.Old folder should be on the root of C


----------



## CleaverX (Sep 27, 2012)

Springong said:


> I found multiple files labeled User Data, but not Windows.old. Would the Windows.old remain under this name in the Recycle bin? Thanks again for those who provided help.


Yes - files and folders that are referenced in the Recycling Bin retain their original names so that they can be identified for the purpose of restoring them, if they were accidentally deleted.

Regards

The Cleaver


----------

